# LINE Group



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)

_Are you tired of those useless, boring texting applications that you use to text your Bell Tree Forum friends? Well look no further! We have created a LINE forum chat group which uses smart phones, computers and snazzy stickers to communicate. You can send a text, picture, video, voice memo or choose from hundreds of LINE's emoji's to tell us how your day was. LINE is free to join but pays off with loads of fun! Join Today!_ -- PandaNikita

You could read below for more information or click here

*What is this LINE group?*
This was originally a group made when the Halloween Candy Restock Craze of 2014 happened. Back then, we were using chatzy to chat so we don't spam the restock thread, but chatzy has its disadvantages so we all suggested making a LINE group instead to make talking easier. We all helped each other getting virtual candies but somehow, we didn't manage to get much or any at all LOL. We became friends instead and stay chatting since, even after Halloween is over.

We thought that it'd be cool to have more people in the chat, so we made this thread to invite more people to join! I know a few people here would love to have more friends to talk with, but are intimidated by the IRC (myself included) so this group chat could be an alternative for those looking for TBT friends. Plus, LINE is easier to use when you want to chat with people compared to sending a PM/VM There's Skype too though...​


Spoiler: Current members of the group



EDIT 22/05/2015: Someone joined our group from the join link (they're not from TBT) and deleted every member from the group, forcing us to make a new one. We've invited back most of the active members but if you were a member and would like to join the group again, please let us know. 

EDIT 01/09/2015: This list isn't accurate as there are some members whose TBT username I don't know, so they haven't been added to the list yet. Please let me know if you want your username to be included. I also don't update the list regularly, only when I remember to do so or someone asks me to.

Currently we have (Referred by their TBT Username):
- Aerate*
- Amichann*
- Antlers*
- Ayaya*
- Azza
- badcrumbs
- Bahamut*
- Brad
- Cam,*
- Chibi.Hoshi
- computertrash*
- CrimsonHamish
- FireNinja1
- Hayden
- j-evers
- Javocado*
- Kiikay*
- Lauren 
- lars708
- Lockfancy*
- Monkey D Luffy
- NikkiNikki*
- NSFW
- PandaNikita*
- Peisinoe*
- shidonii
- Temari*
- Tinkalila
- Tom*
- Trundle
- Zig

*The one with an asterisk beside their names are the most active ones in the group chat



*What is LINE?*
LINE is a messaging application similar to kik, Whatsapp, etc.
You can find more info on the main website here -> http://line.me/en/
The advantage of LINE is its easy use and stickers!

Donwload LINE for Android HERE
Download LINE for iPhone HERE
Download LINE for PC HERE
Download LINE for Mac OS HERE
The rest of the download links HERE​
*How do I make an account LINE?*
First and most importantly, *YOU NEED A SMARTPHONE TO MAKE AN ACCOUNT.* Unfortunately, LINE does not let you make an account unless you have one. You can use LINE on different platforms (it has a PC app if you prefer that) but making an account requires the phone app.

If you do have a smartphone, find LINE on your app store, then download. It will ask you to input your phone number but don't fear! no one but you can see this number. 

Afterwards, make your ID. This is similar to usernames and will let other people find and add you (This is needed for us to invite you to the group). Go to Settings > Profile > User ID and pick a name! Remember, this user ID is permanent so pick one you like!

After you've made an account, you can link it to the PC app (For more info, go here -> http://help.line.me/line/?lang=en and CTRL+F "How do I use the PC version of LINE?")

Feel free to PM me if you need help ​
*I made/have an account. How do I join the group?*
PM me (Ayaya) or any of the active members listed above to be invited to the group. We will first add you as a friend then invite you. You then need to accept the group invite. Go to Friends > Groups > [Group Name]* and click accept. Congrats! You've joined our group!

*Our group name changes from time to time​
*I'm a member. Now what do I do?*
Start chatting! This is similar to the IRC Chat in The Bell Tree forums, except this one is smaller, more personal/private, and easier for smartphone users. We're friendly so don't be shy!

If you're unsure what to talk about, then:
- Talk about anything! How your day goes, what's your recent obsession, etc.
- Someone is cracking an inside joke and you're not sure what to do? Just go with the flow! Replying with "lol" would usually suffice.
- If there's a conversation going on and you're not a part of it, then join! Sometimes members ask for advice, this is your chance to share your wisdom!

Basically, you can treat this chat like the Brewster's Cafe board.

Some things to expect once you've entered the chat:
- We change our topic pretty often. If you can't keep up, it's okay! You can ask one of us to explain.
- We are a chatty bunch. Expect to come back to 999+ messages once you're awake. *TURN YOUR NOTIFICATIONS OFF (Top bar on group chat > Notifications OFF)*
- We spam stickers too (well, mostly me)
- We gossip. A Lot.
- If you're looking for friends to play ACNL with, most of us don't play ACNL that much anymore so we might not be able to help with signatures and the like. Some might be able to help though, so it won't hurt to ask.
- Since we're pretty close already, that might be intimidating to new members, but don't worry! If you pop in often and give us a chance to get to know you, then you might find yourself with some new friends 
- Most importantly, we're friendly! Say hi and we'll say hi back.
- We might not always be available to reply. Our members have lives and aren't always available to talk, so you might get more lurkers (people who read your messages) than replies. Since this is a chat room, people aren't expected to get replies all the time or to reply to every message. Please remember that this doesn't mean that people are ignoring you, they're just busy, occupied, or simply has nothing to say. If you wait a while or bring up interesting topic(s), then you'll get replies soon enough.

We do have some rules to keep the place peaceful:
*- Be respectful and polite
- Don't harass any members about anything
- Don't take things personally
- If you are inactive in the chat for 1 month, then we will remove you from the group. You can drop by once in a while to avoid this, or ask any of the active members to be invited back.
*
We can kick you out if you break the rules three times. Please understand that this is to keep the chat in order c:

And some other things to keep in mind:
- Please only join this group if you're interested in *talking*. We do not accept observers.
- Since we speak English in this chat, it would be easier for members to recognize you if you use the Latin alphabet to write your name (ex: Aya instead of あや)​
*Can I leave the group?*
You can leave anytime if you feel like it. We won't force you to stay. If you have any problems, feel free to contact me or any of the active members.​
*Why don't you guys just use the IRC?*
Some of our members actually do use the IRC! Though I personally feel that LINE is more user-friendly and a lot easier to use if you're on mobile/outside most of the time. This chat group is also more personal than IRC as not everyone can view it unless they're invited. Some of us use our real name and photo too. We encourage you to try IRC as well http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?56945​
*Other groups*
_Do you like amiibo? Do you have a wii u and the classic games? The Nintendo exclusive chat is for you! In this chat, we matchmake for Super Smash Bros. 4, Splatoon, and Mario Kart 8, and talk about all things Nintendo (mostly wii u and amiibo stuff)._ -- Cam,

If you want to join the Nintendo group, please contact Cam,! ​


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow this seems really cool C: i'll consider joining


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 18, 2015)

JOIN TODAY! 8D


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> JOIN TODAY! 8D



i would lol but it's almost 2 am here and i'm waiting for a trade to begin soon (hopefully) and i have finals coming up so if i do join it will be after they're over C: i am a chatty kathy though once i open up to people *thumbs up*


----------



## Mariah (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know half of those people.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember when you guys first decided to make the group  I couldn't join at that time however lol. I might consider joining later c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

I might join this later C:


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)

Simply PM me or the active members your LINE ID if any of you want to be invited 

I don't recommend posting your ID here as you might get random add from people you don't know.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2015)

Come on in if you're about it.


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm highly tempted.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'm highly tempted.



I'd say do it, but you're not down anyway.


----------



## Justin (Jan 18, 2015)

The folks who regular this are a pretty great bunch of cool cats, check them out. I pop in sometimes.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Amichann (Jan 18, 2015)

I will join!! I've had a LINE for quiet a while but I only used it for LINE play lol...plus I've been wanting to make some online friends on TBT for a while so this'll be a good chance ahah~


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 18, 2015)

Why not use whatssap?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2015)

We should add each other than spam line play requests ;-;


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Why not use whatssap?



Whatsapp uses phone number iirc? So not sure if it's safe for an online chat like this ;;

ALSO I'm going to sleep so please contact other members (listed in the first page) to be invited to the group~


----------



## Beardo (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll join!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2015)

Come on and join folks.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 18, 2015)

JOin us. Jav is taking bathroom nudes as a welcome gift


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 18, 2015)

Is this only used to talk about TBT stuff? Why not just make a channel in the IRC then?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Meh. Fudge it, I'll join because my cousin Jav is in.


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't know people actually use line 

and I'm there like skype is the best


----------



## radical6 (Jan 18, 2015)

I LOVE LINE
omg
anyway my id is menthia


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I might join in on this later.

Edit: Needs a phone number? Nah. Could use FB but I don't have one plus I'm too lazy to make one. I'll figure something out.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

this will be so much easier than irc C:


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)

I've sent invites to the people who've PMed me so far and will edit the members list shortly! If you want to join, please send me a PM with your user ID and make sure to make it public so we can find you  not in a stalkerish way dnw


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> I've sent invites to the people who've PMed me so far and will edit the members list shortly! If you want to join, please send me a PM with your user ID and make sure to make it public so we can find you  not in a stalkerish way dnw


Just wanted to note I changed my username today since I joined XD


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> I might join in on this later.
> 
> Edit: Needs a phone number? Nah. Could use FB but I don't have one plus I'm too lazy to make one. I'll figure something out.


Even with FB, you still need a phone number to verify your account D: Tried that with a friend and we had to use her phone number. No one but you can see this number so don't worry! This is LINE's way of securing your account.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey! Just sent a PM. (


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 18, 2015)

REMEMBER TO TURN YOUR NOTIFICATIONS OFF QUICKLY AFTER JOINING


----------



## NSFW (Jan 19, 2015)

join the group pls


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> JOIN TODAY! 8D



: D


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 19, 2015)

OH, no wonder there has been an increase of member in Line LOL. 

But yeah, come join us guys. It's pretty chill here.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> OH, no wonder there has been an increase of member in Line LOL.
> 
> But yeah, come join us guys. It's pretty chill here.



I wish I have more time for you guys... Lol. Too busy currently.


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

ooh looks fun 8))


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Cou said:


> ooh looks fun 8))



You. Shall. Join. Cou. Ha. Ha.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 19, 2015)

I would like to join


----------



## Fawning (Jan 19, 2015)

I joined it when it first started but haven't talked in it for a few months lmao, everyone was going to bed when i was waking up but I think I'll start talking in it again!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I joined it when it first started but haven't talked in it for a few months lmao, everyone was going to bed when i was waking up but I think I'll start talking in it again!



Ha, yeah, everyone is in bed. I haven't slept yet though. If you want to join, just follow the instructions on the first page. : D


----------



## Fawning (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Ha, yeah, everyone is in bed. I haven't slept yet though. If you want to join, just follow the instructions on the first page. : D



I think I'm still in the group but I can't remember my password for it >__< I'll make a new account


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I think I'm still in the group but I can't remember my password for it >__< I'll make a new account



Lol, I think you can reset your password if you know your email or username. D :


----------



## Fawning (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Lol, I think you can reset your password if you know your email or username. D :



I've done that but they haven't sent me an email yet D: unless they're really slow ;__;


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I've done that but they haven't sent me an email yet D: unless they're really slow ;__;



It's either slow or it's in your spam folder. Lol.


----------



## Fawning (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm getting notifications on my phone from the chat but I'm not even logged in lmao what is going on >_<


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I'm getting notifications on my phone from the chat but I'm not even logged in lmao what is going on >_<



You can disable the notification. Just got to the corner... Oh yeah, you forgot your password, right? You shouldn't get notification if you're not logged in. Ah, glitch.


----------



## Fawning (Jan 19, 2015)

I've sorted it! 55,000 notifications... wow.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I've sorted it! 55,000 notifications... wow.



Wow. Yeah, they do talk a lot. Ha. x D


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 19, 2015)

Fawning said:


> I've sorted it! 55,000 notifications... wow.



Wow I didn't get that many notifications haha


----------



## NSFW (Jan 19, 2015)

boop


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 20, 2015)

JOIN US i need more people from europe/asia to keep me company when everyone's asleep


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 20, 2015)

And more from the east coast!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

i dont think anyone has mentioned this, but:
*YOU CAN DOWNLOAD LINE ON A COMPUTER.* account is still the same as the one on a phone.


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 22, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i dont think anyone has mentioned this, but:
> *YOU CAN DOWNLOAD LINE ON A COMPUTER.* account is still the same as the one on a phone.


Thank you! Yes it's true, you can chat and send stickers, pictures etc from your computer : )


----------



## NSFW (Jan 22, 2015)

boop


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2015)

what do you all talk about in it


----------



## PandaNikita (Jan 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what do you all talk about in it


lots of things. come and find out.


----------



## NSFW (Jan 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what do you all talk about in it


---------------------------------



			
				Stina said:
			
		

> nudes


basically


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 23, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> lots of things. come and find out.



What she said. You'll enjoy yourself fo sho.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 23, 2015)

WHAT THE APP IS ON WINDOWS
HOW RARE


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what do you all talk about in it





Spoiler

















I have the chat log backed up but too lazy to go through them. No different than IRC actually.

Here's one:


Spoiler




10:58	Kii	[Photo]
10:58	Kii	ballloooooooooons owo
10:58	Nisya/Aya	Might get better since it got an anime 
10:58	jav	Holy hell I remember those things 
10:59	Nisya/Aya	Omg
10:59	Kii	my housemate just came back from the phillipines and gave me these
10:59	Kii	LOL
10:59	Nisya/Aya	[Sticker]
10:59	Kii	childhoood memoriessssssssss
10:59	Kii	LOOOOOL
11:00	jav	I would always tell my dad to get them at the 99 when I was a wee one lol
11:01	Nisya/Aya	I loved those when I was a kid
11:02	Kii	yeaaah they're really fun
11:07	Lockfancy	I haven't seen those in a long time 
11:08	Lockfancy	I like the picture of Winnie the Pooh holding hands with his midget self 
11:12	Nikki	Blow me..
11:12	Nikki	A balloon...
11:12	Satani	Holy
11:12	Lockfancy	What
11:12	Satani	This got weird real fast
11:12	Lockfancy	[Sticker]
11:12	Satani	(fast)b
11:12	Nikki	[Sticker]
11:12	Satani	[Sticker]
11:12	Lockfancy	we aren't that close 
11:12	Nikki	I said blow me a balloon duh
11:12	Satani	[Sticker]
11:12	Lockfancy	yer pretty but 
11:12	Nikki	[Sticker]
11:12	Lockfancy	I'm married. 
11:12	Satani	rude 
11:13	Satani	Jk
11:13	jav	kinky twinkie
11:13	Lockfancy	[Sticker]
11:13	jav	[Sticker]
11:13	jav	[Sticker]
11:13	Kii	Well this escalated


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 23, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what do you all talk about in it



Jav showed us a picture of his leg once.
I was sold after that.


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 23, 2015)

Aya you can use line on computer too


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 23, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i dont think anyone has mentioned this, but:
> *YOU CAN DOWNLOAD LINE ON A COMPUTER.* account is still the same as the one on a phone.





S a t a n i said:


> Aya you can use line on computer too



Yes, I'm aware, it's written on the first post. You can't make an account with the PC app though, only linking with the account you have on your phone. I'll edit the post to make it clearer


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 23, 2015)

Who do we notify if we want to join? I might pop in for a chat once in a while if I ever find time. You seem like some fun chaps to chat with B)


----------



## NSFW (Jan 23, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Who do we notify if we want to join? I might pop in for a chat once in a while if I ever find time. You seem like some fun chaps to chat with B)



you can notify PandaNikita,Javocado,Stina,Ayaya, or me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 23, 2015)

Haha I'd join if I wasn't so socially awkward


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 23, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Haha I'd join if I wasn't so socially awkward



We are all sufficiently awkward, don't worry


----------



## Javocado (Jan 23, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Haha I'd join if I wasn't so socially awkward



We don't bite m8.
Only if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 23, 2015)

id join but school blocks line lmao


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 24, 2015)

computertrash said:


> id join but school blocks line lmao



You can chat before/after school!  Unless you mainly use your school's internet, and I don't recommend checking out the chat when you're in school/class either. That might be a bad idea.


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 25, 2015)

boopboop


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 25, 2015)

bloop join the pajama party


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

That LINE life... It's all about that LINE life.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## r a t (Jan 26, 2015)

I've just maade an account ;u;


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Antlers said:


> I've just maade an account ;u;



Yay! More people. Let me know when you'r ready for the add.


----------



## r a t (Jan 26, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Yay! More people. Let me know when you'r ready for the add.



Sent you a pm, I'll probably be a bit shy and nervous at first haha


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Sent you a pm, I'll probably be a bit shy and nervous at first haha



It's all good. Just take your time, ha. I just send you a friend request and invited you to the group. I hope it's the right person though... x D


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey id like to join but also is there just a straight animal crossing and or fantasy life line group specifically?  Id like to be a part of this as well as a ac and fl specific group.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't know any of those people, and I don't even know what LINE is or would want to know what LINE is.

So, for that reason, you can count me out.

Thanks.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't know any of those people, and I don't even know what LINE is or would want to know what LINE is.
> 
> So, for that reason, you can count me out.
> 
> Thanks.



This post was out of line.


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 27, 2015)

I just made my name alexxcaughtfire please someone invite me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I agree javocado they had no business posting here.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't know any of those people, and I don't even know what LINE is or would want to know what LINE is.
> 
> So, for that reason, you can count me out.
> 
> Thanks.



I guess it's a good thing no one invited you.


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 27, 2015)

Haha someone should invite me I need ac friends to talk about life and ac with


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> I guess it's a good thing no one invited you.


Yeah, I mean, who would want to be invited to some ****ty group?


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 27, 2015)

I would Lol. And it's not a bad group how would you know.  Please stop trolling the line threads.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 27, 2015)

alexxcaughtfire said:


> I would Lol. And it's not a bad group how would you know.  Please stop trolling the line threads.



Just ignore them. 

Someone's working on inviting you.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't know any of those people, and I don't even know what LINE is or would want to know what LINE is.
> 
> So, for that reason, you can count me out.
> 
> Thanks.



Your signature gave me cancer in my anus.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> This post was out of line.



Good one


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Your signature gave me cancer in my anus.



Haha, that's cool.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't know any of those people, and I don't even know what LINE is or would want to know what LINE is.
> 
> So, for that reason, you can count me out.
> 
> Thanks.



Nobody invited you to join. Why bother posting if you're just going to be negative? Nobody asked you to post either.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nobody invited you to join. Why bother posting if you're just going to be negative? Nobody asked you to post either.



Because I can. I wasn't being negative. I just said I don't wanna join. You can blame everyone else for the negativity.

Thanks.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Because I can. I wasn't being negative. I just said I don't wanna join. You can blame everyone else for the negativity.
> 
> Thanks.



You brought it on, you crossed the line.

Lets just forget it happened.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 27, 2015)

Let's stop before this get out of hand lol

It's perfectly okay if you have no interest in joining. We're not forcing anyone to join the group, nor are we making it an exclusive group. Everyone can join, really, and I don't want to alienate anyone else (We can kick you out if you don't behave though) We're simply informing other TBT members that we have a group in LINE to chat between TBT members, and if they want to join, they can. There's also the IRC too.

And back to sword boys game I goooo


----------



## r a t (Jan 27, 2015)

I only joined the group yesterday but it's a lovely place, I'm usually quite shy around new people but there I'm more or less myself~
More uk users should join hint hint wink


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

I say you update the first post with all the new people aya


----------



## Amichann (Jan 28, 2015)

The line group is filled with many great people!! I was a little scared of joining at first because I was afraid I wouldn't fit in, but everyone is so accepting! 
So if you're still on the line about joining, please consider going on the right side ahah C: !!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 28, 2015)

I wouldn't mind joining. 
I re-downloaded LINE (to help me in LINE Play, honestly.)
But it would be nice to have some friends on there to chat with?


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 29, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I wouldn't mind joining.
> I re-downloaded LINE (to help me in LINE Play, honestly.)
> But it would be nice to have some friends on there to chat with?



We have a lot of members now so there's always someone to chat with (though it may be inactive in certain hours)
Feel free to send me your ID if you want to join


----------



## lazuli (Jan 29, 2015)

aw man i had made a line some time ago and i think i had computertrash as my id/name/whatever and i cant remember my login lmao
i guess ill just make a new one sometime soon


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 29, 2015)

I just made an account and I'd love to join as I'm rather new and interested in meeting people! 
I'll probably seem really shy though... ;-;


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 29, 2015)

Computertrash & Isebrilia I just msged you about the Line group c:


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 30, 2015)

bloop~​


----------



## lazuli (Jan 31, 2015)

hey yo im not on tha list.
also eggs and smash


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 31, 2015)

Join today and you'll get a  free bowl of scrambled eggs


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 31, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Join today and you'll get a  free bowl of scrambled eggs



Can't turn that down!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 1, 2015)

If you want to join msg one of the active members or myself and we'll invite you


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

can someone add me back to the group? ;w; my phone is stupid and deleted all my stuff -.-


----------



## Roshan (Feb 7, 2015)

day 11, still not added


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 7, 2015)

have you message one of the members?


----------



## Kiikay (Feb 9, 2015)

Roshan said:


> day 11, still not added



I've checked the members list in the group chat and I see you're under "pending members" which means you were sent an invite already. Check in your friend list and the Line group should show up, once you tap the group name it should ask you if you'd like to join and then tap accept. At the moment the group name is "Bob is life" but members like to change it from time to time, so there might be a chance the title has change even whilst typing this. 

If you still don't see anything let me know. Line won't let us send invites twice when there is already an invite pending.


----------



## Kiikay (Feb 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## r a t (Feb 20, 2015)

Bump!
This is also a good way to quickly organise smash games/matches


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 22, 2015)

Can I join please?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd like to join too!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you pm'd your username to someone?


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2015)

That is a large group and how does one join?


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Tom said:


> That is a large group and how does one join?



The list isn't really accurate anymore, as some have come and gone. We're at 39 members with maybe 10-15 regularly active. If you PM me your LINE name I can friend you and invite you to the group.


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 19, 2015)

Haven't bumped this one in a while


----------



## r a t (Apr 26, 2015)

Bumpin' 

If you're hesitant to join then don't be, we're a friendly bunch!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh this seems fun! <3 Lemme go get my phone and register. ;o;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 26, 2015)

I was in there before, but the spam was too real ;_;


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Bumpin'
> 
> If you're hesitant to join then don't be, we're a friendly bunch!


This is true! So join whenever if you want to!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

Neverming OTL

My phone ran out of battery and my mom won't give me the charger until tomorrow ; _ ;

does anybody know how to turn off notifications for instagram, piano tiles, whisper, fb and wattpad? ughfhegquaj


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I was in there before, but the spam was too real ;_;



Youknow, you could turn off notifications for that (not trying to be snarky, but I was just ketting you know so if you wNted to come back to is you could )


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I was in there before, but the spam was too real ;_;



It's a lot more quieter now that half of the members are inactive  and remember to turn off your notifications for the group chat!



Peebers said:


> Neverming OTL
> 
> My phone ran out of battery and my mom won't give me the charger until tomorrow ; _ ;
> 
> does anybody know how to turn off notifications for instagram, piano tiles, whisper, fb and wattpad? ughfhegquaj



for instagram you can go to your settings > push notifications > 'off' for any notifications you don't need
or you could just search "how to turn off ____[app name] notification" on google


----------



## Kiikay (Apr 27, 2015)

bloop


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> It's a lot more quieter now that half of the members are inactive  and remember to turn off your notifications for the group chat!


Ehh, I'm too boring for big chats anyways :<


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2015)

Are there any hot boys in chat??


----------



## SeccomMasada (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not part of this group so unfortunately no, there are none


----------



## lazuli (Apr 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ehh, I'm too boring for big chats anyways :<



no ur not d00d



Jake. said:


> Are there any hot boys in chat??



im the only one in there but there can only be one hot boy in the chat at any given time (which is probably why jav left)

=

tfw line ****s up again n wont connect rip me


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> no ur not d00d


aww shucks u, but I am truly BORE


----------



## Kiikay (May 7, 2015)

bloop


----------



## badcrumbs (May 21, 2015)

**DISCLAIMER* *​"FLXX GXD" spoiled our fun and forced us to create a new group. Joining via a link/QR code is now disabled, so PM a member to be added/re-added (if you haven't been already).


----------



## Javocado (May 25, 2015)

Come on in and join if you're about it.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

I want to try this out but I'm pretty new to line :'3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to try this out but I'm pretty new to line :'3
So I don't understand something but I feel like I'd be intruding as well


----------



## Javocado (May 25, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I want to try this out but I'm pretty new to line :'3



Give it a shot!
Line isn't difficult by any means.
If you need any help, I'm always here pal.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 25, 2015)

tempting lol i'll think about this


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 25, 2015)

Saw what happened on line. Sending you a PM crumbs.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bump! Although my name isnt listed, I am in thgroup as well, and am quite active, so if you wanna join, Im also an option to pm to join the group


----------



## Kiikay (Jun 2, 2015)

Bloop bloop


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (Jun 3, 2015)

10/10 group
someone said they'd hit me with my glasses, someone sent john cena like 3 times, someone sucks at smash
i can not remember the names lmao but still
amazing group chat


----------



## Crimson@Cranberr (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd like to join!


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 5, 2015)

Crimson@Cranberr said:


> I'd like to join!



Send me a PM with your LINE ID and I will invite you


----------



## Crimson@Cranberr (Jun 5, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Send me a PM with your LINE ID and I will invite you


Thanks~~~


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 5, 2015)

Crimson@Cranberr said:


> Thanks~~~



i gotchuuuu


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 7, 2015)

What happened with that group? I was going to say hello and I saw that everyone got deleted ._.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> What happened with that group? I was going to say hello and I saw that everyone got deleted ._.


Someone hacked it and deleted us all, so we made a new group. Also, bump! We are a fun group of people!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 8, 2015)

sending pm, this sounds fun lol


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 11, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## DutchableMC (Jun 11, 2015)

Keep getting an error message on registering >.<


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 14, 2015)

DutchableMC said:


> Keep getting an error message on registering >.<



Sorry for the late reply! If you let me know what kind of error you're getting, I might be able to help


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm joining cause I heard they got Legend of the Galactic Heroes stickers

- - - Post Merge - - -

yoooooo. They even got Utena and Rose of Versailles stickers.......


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 19, 2015)

Apparently no one's able to send me an invite to the chat. I dunno what's going on there.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Bumping!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2015)

lil' bump n grind


----------



## psychedolly (Jun 26, 2015)

This sounds cool. I don't mind posting my username. It's the same as mine on here.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 27, 2015)

psychedolly said:


> This sounds cool. I don't mind posting my username. It's the same as mine on here.


I searched for your username to add you to the group, but I wasn't able to find you! Maybe try to add me? (badcrumbs), or send me a message


----------



## Kiikay (Jul 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## r a t (Jul 5, 2015)

Bump

There's also a 'Nintendo Nerd Chat' were we sometimes organise smash/splatoon matches as well as talk about amiibos and any other related things~


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Bump
> 
> There's also a 'Nintendo Nerd Chat' were we sometimes organise smash/splatoon matches as well as talk about amiibos and any other related things~


Aka where I complain about not being able to find a cheap Robin/Lucina amiibo and you give me crap for not getting Pit lmao. But really its more of a hub for matchmaking on certain games haha. Hope to see some new members soon!


----------



## Hettie (Jul 5, 2015)

[size=-2]This looks like fun, I'm gonna join! c: (if you'll have me, of course)[/size]


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]This looks like fun, I'm gonna join! c: (if you'll have me, of course)[/size]



Yeah you can definitely join! Just PM me your line info


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

May I join? I play Line PLAY as well if anyone wanted to be friends on there too ;v;
It'd be nice to join since it would give me a use for the LINE messenger


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> May I join? I play Line PLAY as well if anyone wanted to be friends on there too ;v;
> It'd be nice to join since it would give me a use for the LINE messenger



Yes, you definitely can join. Just PM one of the active members (listed on OP, have astericks) with your line ID and you will be invited


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 15, 2015)

I dunno why my name is still on here when I haven't been on that chat in months. Haha


----------



## r a t (Jul 30, 2015)

Bumping
join us


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, someone spoiled our fun again. The main chat is just fine, but our poor Nintendo Nerd Chat was deleted. If you were in it and arent now, pm me and I will add you.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

Come on in.
There will be no biting.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

^^^^At least not very hard XD.
boop


----------



## Henley (Aug 14, 2015)

Does it require installation ? Is there no way to join without it - like IRC, which works even on browser ? 

(I read the first post but I was not sure, sorry ><)


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

for some reason the stupid app won't let me sign up, like please let me in! imma try later


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Henley said:


> Does it require installation ? Is there no way to join without it - like IRC, which works even on browser ?
> 
> (I read the first post but I was not sure, sorry ><)



No, you have to download the app on your smart phone to create an account.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> for some reason the stupid app won't let me sign up, like please let me in! imma try later


Aw man! Hopefully it lets you sign up eventually!


----------



## Henley (Aug 14, 2015)

Aw too bad, my (not so) smart phone can't even handle Skype or whatsapp. ?_?
Thank you anyway!


----------



## AS176 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll join!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

just made an account. feels weird to use TBT name though
is it too late?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 1, 2015)

Can I have my name moved from the list please? You all don't even talk outside the chat so seems pointless to have me on the list.
*
Also I just want to give the new people a warning*. There will be a lot of people just lurking and half the time you won't get a reply from a single person so if that makes you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't join.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Can I have my name moved from the list please? You all don't even talk outside the chat so seems pointless to have me on the list.
> *
> Also I just want to give the new people a warning*. There will be a lot of people just lurking and half the time you won't get a reply from a single person so if that makes you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't join.


I will ask Aya to remove your name. And while that is true, it doesnt always happen. It just depends on what you send. Dont worry about not me welcomed or whatever. We ARE friendly people, but we all also have at least semi-busy schedules and cant necessarily reply right when we see the message.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok thank you.


----------



## Ayaya (Sep 1, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Can I have my name moved from the list please? You all don't even talk outside the chat so seems pointless to have me on the list.
> *
> Also I just want to give the new people a warning*. There will be a lot of people just lurking and half the time you won't get a reply from a single person so if that makes you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't join.


The members list haven't been updated in a while and I apologize for that. 

I'm not sure if you know but not getting a reply for something you said is pretty common on chat rooms. Please remember that most of the people on this chat use their phone to communicate while on the go and they're not always available to converse. Often times people don't know what to say so they stayed silent. While it seems like people are ignoring you, they actually read your message but either couldn't take time to type a reply, couldn't think of a way to reply, or plenty of other reasons, but not because they're ignoring you.

This is might be the fault of conflicting timezones and schedules. Most people in the chat are in the US, are students or are working. They would only be available to chat when they're on break, done with school or work, or at home. They might also have the group notifications muted so they wouldn't be able to see new messages quickly.

As someone who lives on the different side of the globe from most of the chat members, I also occasionally didn't get any replies for something I said. Mostly because by the time I'm available to chat, everyone would be asleep or busy preparing for their day. I would have to stay up late at night so I can talk with everyone, where they would be available. This something I'm very familiar with as most if my online friends are from the US, so I know what time I should be on if I want to talk with them. Vice versa if my US friends wants to talk to me, they'd have to stay up to match my timezone too. 

I admit that the OP might give off the vibe that we'll always be available to chat, but the OP was written back when the group is small and very active. The group is almost a year old and have changed a lot since then. I will change the OP to reflect the changes, and add the warning that you might not get replies, with the reason as I stated above. I won't be able to write it ASAP as I just started college and kinda distracted with real life issues, so editing might take a while. Thank you for letting me know.

...This reply turned out long, sorry! I'm really just trying to explain everything so there won't be a misunderstanding, and I hope my explanation would suffice.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 1, 2015)

That's fine. Take your time to change everything. I do understand that people are in different time zones and people are busy etc. I'm just refering to times when your message is read by 6 or more and not one person replies. I just wanted to let people know that as it could make people feel really uneasy or think they've done something wrong. 

Good luck with college.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Can I have my name moved from the list please? You all don't even talk outside the chat so seems pointless to have me on the list.
> *
> Also I just want to give the new people a warning*. There will be a lot of people just lurking and half the time you won't get a reply from a single person so if that makes you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't join.



I mean while that's true, I've been dragging some mouthbreathers to Skype to talk occasionally especially when we game.

Really though I've noticed most people don't respond when people go digging for pity or start uncomfortable conversations.


----------



## PandaNikita (Sep 1, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Can I have my name moved from the list please? You all don't even talk outside the chat so seems pointless to have me on the list.
> *
> Also I just want to give the new people a warning*. There will be a lot of people just lurking and half the time you won't get a reply from a single person so if that makes you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't join.





Fearthecuteness said:


> That's fine. Take your time to change everything. I do understand that people are in different time zones and people are busy etc. I'm just refering to times when your message is read by 6 or more and not one person replies. I just wanted to let people know that as it could make people feel really uneasy or think they've done something wrong.
> 
> Good luck with college.



Just letting you know I left the group many times before and Aya didn't remove my name either or various other people's names. I'm sure she was busy with her own life and didn't realize that the LINE chat group is constantly losing and gaining members. There's no need to "warn" people. I'm sorry it made you feel uncomfortable but a lot of times people will not reply if they do not have anything to say. Whenever I do some venting or complaining about my life it makes people feel awkward and they read it but they really can't think of anything to contribute to my pity parties lmao. I don't feel uncomfortable that they didn't reply because I realize that complaining and venting will most likely kill the chat if no one can relate. *Shrugs* You've been gone for so long I don't think you should really even bother with telling people how the group is when the group is constantly changing lol I don't see why you're bringing this up now anyways XD


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 2, 2015)

I accidentally renamed the group by mistake , thinking that was for my own line chat to display only. You didn't even give me a reason to explain and instantly kicked me from the group. I don't have any interest in returning but for future reference please  ask about things before instantly kicking a person.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

I just joined this chat and this is an absolutely amazing place to chill with people. Glad to be a part of it :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fearthecuteness said:


> *
> Also I just want to give the new people a warning*. There will be a lot of people just lurking and half the time you won't get a reply from a single person so if that makes you feel uncomfortable I wouldn't join.



From what I've seen, that's mostly because people don't have anything to say back to you I guess? It's awkward for some, yes, but you can't really do anything haha. 

It'd be amazing if you joined back though c: you're totally missing out!


----------



## PandaNikita (Sep 2, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I accidentally renamed the group by mistake , thinking that was for my own line chat to display only. You didn't even give me a reason to explain and instantly kicked me from the group. I don't have any interest in returning but for future reference please  ask about things before instantly kicking a person.


I'M SOOOO SORRRYYY! From past experience there have been random people from time to time that would randomly do something in the chat even though they haven't been active for a lengthy amount of time. They would then proceed to delete every member and we would have to start a new group. We have grown weary of this happening and before we would ask who the person was and we would get wrecked with no reply. I'm sorry I wasn't taking any chances because I was very tired of this happening  I could invite you back if you like. I really didn't know who you were and I didn't want to the group to come back to it only to see that a random person deleted everyone :/


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 2, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I accidentally renamed the group by mistake , thinking that was for my own line chat to display only. You didn't even give me a reason to explain and instantly kicked me from the group. I don't have any interest in returning but for future reference please  ask about things before instantly kicking a person.


Man Im SO sorry. I wasn't there when it happened, but I just read over it and your username had no reference as to who you were, and you hadn't been active in so long that none of us knew who it was, and, like Nikita said, we really didnt want to have to remake the chat and have to worry about inviting 41 people back AGAIN. It has happened 3-4 times already. Again, Im so sorry


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 3, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I accidentally renamed the group by mistake , thinking that was for my own line chat to display only. You didn't even give me a reason to explain and instantly kicked me from the group. I don't have any interest in returning but for future reference please  ask about things before instantly kicking a person.



Hearing this would probably not make me join.

Even though I dont really have any free time as it is but for now I'll stick with C3 and skype.


----------



## Ayaya (Sep 3, 2015)

*From now on, we will remove members that haven't said anything in the chat for 1 month.*

This is to keep the group clean, and because it's weird when we have 40+ members but there are only 10-15 people that are actively chatting. We've invited back most of the inactive members to see if they still want to be on the chat, but otherwise, please drop by in the chat once in a while if you want to stay! Of course, you can be invited back if you want to, just shoot any of the active members a PM!


----------



## PandaNikita (Sep 3, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I accidentally renamed the group by mistake , thinking that was for my own line chat to display only. You didn't even give me a reason to explain and instantly kicked me from the group. I don't have any interest in returning but for future reference please  ask about things before instantly kicking a person.





PandaNikita said:


> I'M SOOOO SORRRYYY! From past experience there have been random people from time to time that would randomly do something in the chat even though they haven't been active for a lengthy amount of time. They would then proceed to delete every member and we would have to start a new group. We have grown weary of this happening and before we would ask who the person was and we would get wrecked with no reply. I'm sorry I wasn't taking any chances because I was very tired of this happening  I could invite you back if you like. I really didn't know who you were and I didn't want to the group to come back to it only to see that a random person deleted everyone :/





Cam said:


> Man Im SO sorry. I wasn't there when it happened, but I just read over it and your username had no reference as to who you were, and you hadn't been active in so long that none of us knew who it was, and, like Nikita said, we really didnt want to have to remake the chat and have to worry about inviting 41 people back AGAIN. It has happened 3-4 times already. Again, Im so sorry









Chaotix said:


> Hearing this would probably not make me join.
> 
> Even though I dont really have any free time as it is but for now I'll stick with C3 and skype.


Read above quotes. Sorry about that :<


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2015)

Join Line. 
We are not bad.
The people who say so are just out of line hahaha get it.

No but we would love to have your company.
:,)


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 3, 2015)

oh noio I don't want to get kicked but I can't download Line on my phone and i'm too lazy to log in in the pc and tbh the 60% of the times I talk I get read by 6 or more and no replies but it's okay because the only things I said were either bad things or things hard to reply haha

//cries

I guess I'll try to talk eventually


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh crap haven't logged on Line since days.


----------



## Ayaya (Sep 24, 2015)

LINE HAS ANIMAL CROSSING STICKERS NOW YAY

https://store.line.me/stickershop/product/5194/en


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> *From now on, we will remove members that haven't said anything in the chat for 1 month.*
> 
> This is to keep the group clean, and because it's weird when we have 40+ members but there are only 10-15 people that are actively chatting. We've invited back most of the inactive members to see if they still want to be on the chat, but otherwise, please drop by in the chat once in a while if you want to stay! Of course, you can be invited back if you want to, just shoot any of the active members a PM!



Just to expand on this, I am going to be pruning out and reinviting inactives on the 14th of every month. So if you are deleted around that time and reinvited, you were removed due to inactivity. You are still welcome to come back, as we would still love to have you. This rule is in place due to the complaints of lurkers. And today we had a member complain about being removed because he like sto lurk. So just keep this rule in mind when you join, please. 

We would love to have any and all join us and chat it up!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if it isnt too much trouble, please make your user id something that is recognizable as you, and not just random Japanese symbols. This keeps you from getting kicked because we dont know who you are


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> EDIT: I take all of that back lol



Why do you take it all back? Just wondering because I was thinking about what nikita said and was thinking of giving the chat another chance. Pm me if it'll make you feel more comfortable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> This rule is in place due to the complaints of lurkers.



I hate to brake it to you but that's not going to get rid of many lurkers. It'll help with some but the whole thing with lurkers, you need to be actually going on the chat which means opening the app. The people who are innactive are most likely inactive for the fact that they don't even bother going on the chat.


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 19, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Why do you take it all back? Just wondering because I was thinking about what nikita said and was thinking of giving the chat another chance. Pm me if it'll make you feel more comfortable.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



By doing this, we are encouraging those who lurk to chat more and filtering the members' list by removing inactive members. We do send an re-invite request to every inactive members in-case they would like to join back and anyone who would like to join again will always be welcomed.

You haven't been part of the group chat for a long time now so you don't see the improvement. This is our solution that we would like to try and tbh, it is better to try something instead of doing nothing. The chat has be regularly active and those who do lurk have been trying to talk more. Yes, it may not get rid of all the lurkers but it does takes away some of the few.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 19, 2015)

Ohhh, this group looks fun, I hope you don't mind me joining in. I've sent a PM.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 19, 2015)

Kiikay said:


> Yes, it may not get rid of all the lurkers but it does takes away some of the few.



That's what I said. >.>


----------



## Javocado (Oct 19, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> That's what I said. >.>



Fact of the matter is that it's actually helping subdue lurking activity. You'd be there to see if you hadn't been hoppin in and out of the chat.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Fact of the matter is that it's actually helping subdue lurking activity. You'd be there to see if you hadn't been hoppin in and out of the chat.



I wasn't arguing about that. Well I am genuinely sorry that I bothered everyone with that. I wouldn't of done that if someone said it was a problem in the first place instead of everyone suddenly ganging up on me after I'd done it a few times.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 19, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I wasn't arguing about that. Well I am genuinely sorry that I bothered everyone with that. I wouldn't of done that if someone said it was a problem in the first place instead of everyone suddenly ganging up on me after I'd done it a few times.



Er, Didn't I come up to you personally to explain that people had a problem with it? You explained your reasons as well which is understandable, but then you never came back and wanted your name removed from the list which I did so. 

Our problems with the lurkers was specifically with how we have 40 members in the group with only 10-15 actively talking. We removed inactive members cause it was uncomfortable to have someone who barely talked in the chat, which would make them strangers, see our conversation that tend to be personal. It's like overhearing a conversation that's not meant to be heard by you. Removing lurkers and adding them back helps reminding them that this chat exists, encourage activity, and remove the ones who are gone, and it has been helpful thus far. 

Your problem with lurkers was how people would read your message but not reply, which still happens because of reasons me and Nikita already explained to you. It's not really a problem but something that comes with group chats filled with people from different timezone and schedules. If not getting a reply still bothers you then I don't recommend joining this chat 

And we're not ganging up on you, we're replying to your message. Please don't twist our attitude when we've been civil to you.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 20, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> And we're not ganging up on you, we're replying to your message. Please don't twist our attitude when we've been civil to you.



Huh? Oh, no no no.  My apologies as I should of worded that better. At the point I was refuring to my whole "hopping in and out of the chat" thing. For a while everyone acted fine with it. I even asked loads of times if people were OK with this and whenever people would add me back into the chat they would still pretend that it was fine then. Then out of nowhere everyone started ganging up on me about it, even the one who invited me back in. It's not like someone could of told me this outside of chat in a one to one conversation. The only time I had someone actually do that was when they were pretending to be concerned for me. Which I find weird considering I think this same person called me out in front of everyone in the chat saying I "complain too much". Again, could of been done in a one to one chat and put in a much nicer way but hey. It's all in the past now. 

But either way. I hope we're on the same page now and I'm pleased to hear that the chat is becoming much more enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bump! Despite the controversy that has surrounded this group, we aren't bad people at all! We'd be happy to have you join us!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Nov 12, 2015)

Well thanks for ignoring what happened to me! You all ignore it so much that you make the same thread again (so no one sees my posts)which is either against the rules or frowned apon anyway. I wouldn't of minded if someone at least adressed my issue with me privately but nope. I actually got upset when all that happened (among other mental health problems that happened during this time). I've come to realise that the lurkers weren't the problem for me on the chat (funny thing is I didn't even notice them until everyone else started complaining about them, but are now defending them but whatever). It was moments like what I've addressed up there (I was happy in the chat until then) and this whole ignoring problems thing. 

Don't get me wrong, there are nice people on there who I wish I could talk to again. So I'm not saying the chat itself is bad. It's just that I've had bad experiences with certain members.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 12, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Well thanks for ignoring what happened to me! You all ignore it so much that you make the same thread again (so no one sees my posts)which is either against the rules or frowned apon anyway. I wouldn't of minded if someone at least adressed my issue with me privately but nope. I actually got upset when all that happened (among other mental health problems that happened during this time). I've come to realise that the lurkers weren't the problem for me on the chat (funny thing is I didn't even notice them until everyone else started complaining about them, but are now defending them but whatever). It was moments like what I've addressed up there (I was happy in the chat until then) and this whole ignoring problems thing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are nice people on there who I wish I could talk to again. So I'm not saying the chat itself is bad. It's just that I've had bad experiences with certain members.



I doubt the members of the group have any time for attention seekers and drama. Can you get a grip on reality and realize that everything that happened was already talked through in the last few pages? It is simply a chat where people like to talk to each other. It is not some secret cult with long drawn out membership processes. If you have problems, it's your own deal. Go message people about your problems, because no one is going to help you here with nonsense complaining and vague ranting that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## XD001 (Oct 15, 2017)

I would like to join if it's still active.

My LINE ID: @Telescopio

QR Code:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2017)

Closing this because group go here now: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?406736-Discord-Chat-Group-Directory-Thread


----------

